# Is my goat actually pregnant?



## CaramelKittey (Jun 23, 2019)

Well, I was wrong. For the longest time, my doe convinced me she was not pregnant. She did not look much bigger. Her udder was not really developing. I thought she might have gone through a heat cycle or two however,  she is one of those does that have very subtle heat cycles. Turns out, she is (probably) pregnant. Yesterday, there was a small amount of yellow mucous coming from her back area.     And today, I was just messing with her teats when a small amount if clear fluid came out. I was shocked! Is this clear fluid colostrum? She is a first freshener and does not have an udder yet however, her test size has increased. Is she actually pregnant?

Her kidding clip is done and my kidding kit is ready! 

I will probably be updating soon. Due date is 7/4! 




Edit: Here are some pictures of my lady in waiting.




 




 





Does she look pregnant?

Thank you!


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 24, 2019)

Eh.... I can never tell.

The only thing that is a dead give away for me...  is the tail ligaments. 

Feel those every day...  if they feel like hard pencils...  then she isn't going to kid soon.

If they start to soften up, then she is getting close to kidding.

Yeah... not really a pregnancy sign.  . ... except if she is kidding... well... she is pregnant.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 24, 2019)

I wasn't able to see any udder development - can you get another picture?   Also, a lot of does will have that creamy discharge that dries on the vulva at the end of a heat cycle.  Hope that's not the case for you, but it could be...


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 24, 2019)

She still doesn’t look pregnant- to me anyway.  I know you are excited to have some kids


----------



## CaramelKittey (Jun 24, 2019)

Today there was a little more mucous however, it was a small amount of white mucous. This is another sign of heat, right? Normally, I would just assume she was in heat however, I still can’t explain the clear liquid I squeezed from her teats. Any ideas? She clearly does not have an udder. Here is a picture of the white mucous.




I shaved her today (after this picture was taken) and will come back tomorrow with better pictures. IF she is pregnant, she is due in 9 days. 

Any thoughts are greatly appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 25, 2019)

If she is due in 9 days... I would think there would be more udder....

I would guess not pregnant.


----------



## Alaskan (Jun 25, 2019)

CaramelKittey said:


> I still can’t explain the clear liquid I squeezed from her teats.


That doesn't really mean anything. 

An udder will produce a little something,the glands are always there....


----------



## CaramelKittey (Jul 11, 2019)

Yep! Not pregnant...
We will TRY to breed her and her sister this fall. Right now, they are both clearly in heat. Thanks everybody for your help!


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 11, 2019)

Sorry for the disappointment. 

Because yep.... they sure tend to leave us guessing!

FYI
If you make sure they have good minerals before breeding the breeding is more likely to take.  Also... not too fat or thin.


----------



## CaramelKittey (Jul 23, 2019)

Alaskan said:


> Sorry for the disappointment.
> 
> Because yep.... they sure tend to leave us guessing!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the advice! We always offer free choice minerals for them. Do you recommend a certain brand? We use two different mineral mixes.
Thank you!


----------



## Alaskan (Jul 23, 2019)

Nope...  I have no recommendations as to brand.

I did buy a kelp meal to add to their minerals.     But it sounds like you ate doing well.

Do check to see if goats in your area need copper or selenium.


----------

